# Colin Firth



## Mari' (1 Marzo 2011)

*Colin Firth*

*L'attore inglese al momento di accettare l'Oscar ha ringraziato la moglie Italiana Livia Guggioli: ''Non avrei fatto il percorso che ho fatto senza lei accanto'' * 

             01 marzo, 12:44

Colin Firth








''Credo che gli inviti al matrimonio reale del principe William siano gia' esauriti''. Cosi' Colin Firth ha risposto a chi gli chiedeva se, dopo l'approvazione della Regina al film il Discorso del Re e dopo l'Oscar per il migliore attore protagonista, un invito ufficiale al matrimonio reale non fosse dovuto. Firth, che nel film vincitore di quattro premi fra cui miglior film, migliore sceneggiatura originale (David Seidler) e migliore regia (Tom Hooper), interpreta re Giorgio VI, che con l'aiuto di un terapista interpretato da Geoffrey Rush, riusci' a superare i gravi problemi di balbuzie che lo affliggevano.
 Firth ha raccontato di come ora, finalmente, prendera' una vacanza dal personaggio di Bertie: ''Probabilmente cucinero'. E' la mia maniera per rilassarmi, non sono un bravo cuoco e di solito nessuno, a parte me, mangia cosa preparo, ma per me e' la miglior maniera per rilassarmi''.
 Al momento di accettare l'Oscar Colin Firth, che era candidato anche lo scorso anno per A Single Man e che quest'anno ha restituito il favore battendo Jeff Bridges candidato per Il Grinta, *ha ringraziato la moglie italiana Livia Guggioli ''Non avrei fatto il percorso che ho fatto senza lei accanto''.*
 Figlio di due docenti universitari (suo padre è professore di storia al King Alfred College di Winchester, mentre la madre insegna studio comparativo delle religioni all'Open University), trascorre gran parte della sua infanzia assieme ai nonni, missionari metodisti, in Nigeria. A 5 anni, torna in Gran Bretagna per cominciare la sua istruzione obbligatoria. È ancora adolescente quando comincia ad avvicinarsi al mondo della recitazione, iscrivendosi al Drama Centre di Chalk Farm, dove vi rimane per due anni. Proprio durante una rappresentazione di fine corso, nel quale interpreta Amleto, viene notato per la sua performance e invitato a entrare nella compagnia del West End di Londra, dove metterà in scena "Another Country" di Julian Mitchell. Il suo ruolo è quello di Tommy Judd, migliore amico del protagonista Guy Burgess (allora interpretato da Rupert Everett). 

Nel contempo, Firth comincia anche ad apparire in televisione partecipando dal telefilm _Crown Court_, ma rimane alquanto sorpreso quando lo invitano a riprendere il ruolo di Tommy Judd anche nella sua trasposizione cinematografica: sarà il suo primo film.
 Sterminati sono i suoi ruoli teatrali, al pari di quelli televisivi. Mentre il suo talento come interprete poderoso, che tiene la scena, era stato finora leggermente nascosto quando si parla di cinema.
 Nel 1989, Milos Forman lo inserisce nella pellicola _Valmont_. Dopo essere stato accanto a Peter O'Toole in _Le ali del successo_  (1990), comincia a lavorare sul  set del suo successo televisivo più grande: la miniserie televisiva _Pride and Prejudice_ (1995). 

In seguito, comincia a lavorare anche in America, con un discreto successo. Sono gli anni di _Segreti_  (1997) con Michelle Pfeiffer e quelli in cui ritrova l'amico Everett, ma anche una Gwyneth Paltrow con profumo di Oscar,  in _Shakespeare in Love_ (1998), cui seguirà il film con Julie Andrews _La fidanzata ideale_ (2000). 

Dopo il film tv con Kenneth Branagh _Conspiracy_ (2001), è sempre accanto a Rupert Everett nella commedia di Oscar Wilde _L'importanza di chiamarsi Ernest_ (2002), anche se il ruolo migliore della sua carriera è sicuramente quello dello scrittore Jamie Bennett perdutamente innamorato della sua cameriera portoghese Aurelia in _Love Actually - L'amore davvero_ (2003) di Richard Curtis, dove è perfettamente inserito in un cast che comprende anche Hugh Grant, Liam Neeson, Emma Thompson, Alan Rickman, Keira Knightley, Bill Nighy e Rowan Atkinson. 

A consolidare la sua fama arrivano anche i due film tratti dai due best sellers della serie _Bridget Jones_, rispettivamente girati nel 2001 e nel 2004. Mentre nel 2007 è ancora una volta accanto a un Everett en travestì nello spassoso _St. Trinian's_, ballando e cantando anche con Meryl Streep nel musical _Mamma Mia!_ (2008). Nel 2009 - dopo aver preso parte a _Un marito di troppo_ (2008) - partecipa a _Un matrimonio all'inglese_ di Stephan Elliott e interpreta Joe nel drammatico _Genova_ di Winterbottom. Seguono poi altre quattro interessanti pellicole: _A Single Man_, _Dorian Gray_ e _A Christmas Carol_, tutte del 2009 e, nel 2011, _Il discorso del Re_, film sulla lotta contro la balbuzia di Re Giorgio VI che vale a Firth il premio Oscar 2011 per il miglior attore.


http://www.ansa.it/web/notizie/rubriche/protagonisti/2011/03/01/visualizza_new.html_1561827219.html

*Il Discorso del Re Trailer Italiano   *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3vXVZundqQ


A me e' sempre piaciuto.

Ora mi piace di piu'


----------



## Amoremio (1 Marzo 2011)

chissà se faranno presto un film sull'urologo di berl

"l'erezione del premier"

danny de vito interpreta il premier, che con l'aiuto di un urologo inglese riusci' a superare i gravi problemi di funzionali e dimensionali che lo affliggevano.

:carneval:

comunque firth è sempre piaciuto anche a me


----------



## Mari' (1 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> chissà se faranno presto un film sull'urologo di berl
> 
> "l'erezione del premier"
> 
> ...


:up:


----------

